# General Information : Backyard Hay Baler by Whimdiddle



## Sondra

I made one like this too and it works. Really neat 
Will post the dirrections as soon as I find them 
Here is the link;
http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z191/whimmididdle/Hay Baler/?bulkComplete=1193352483039


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Backyard Hay Baler by Whimdiddle*

TIPS ON HOW TO BUILD A HAY BALER

The first thing is that there will be a good deal of pressure created on the inside of the box. I used 1X oak lumber to build mine, but I think that 2X pine would hold up just as well. Use the smoothest side of the lumber to the inside of the baler. You don't want any bolt heads, screw heads,ect. for the bale to hang up on, as you are ejecting it from the baler. Don't go too light on the hinges and hasp or they will bend or break. Strength is important in all areas of this thing , so just keep that in mind.
My baler is approx. 4 ft long over all......The hay packing compartment is about 32 in. long, and about 15 in X 15 in square. My finished bale winds up about 30 in. long , and about 15x15....
You can really build your baler any size that you like, but keep in mind that this smaller size will be easier to handle, and easier to compress.
Keep in mind these things that I learned through trial and error.....
1. Build the exit end of your baler a little bigger , maybe 1/4in X 1/4 in bigger. This will allow the bale to slip out easier when you start removing it.....In other words, my ram end maybe 15X15, but my exit or door end would be about 15 1/4 X 15 1/4 inches.
2. Be sure and leave approx. 1/4 in crack on each side of your center running boards for the hay string to lay down in.
3. The ram rod, ram lever, and ram head have to be built very well, and out of strong materials, or you will have failure in this area.
4.The ram......As you are attaching your ram, you should be able to hold your ram lever straight up at 12 o'clock. Your ram arm should be about at a level position with the hay box at this point.....your ram head should be about to enter the hay packing compartment at this time also.......When fully pushed in, while the baler is empty, the ram head should be about 6 to 8 inches inside of the baler. When baler is full and compacted, you should be holding the ram head about 1 to 2 in. inside of the box, giving you room to tie the bale at the upper corners there.
5. I did add a couple of wheels to the bottom of my baler, to where I could roll it around much easier. I do have to scotch the wheels when baling to keep the baler from sliding.
6. On my design, one piece of string runs back and forth through my baler like threading a sewing machine, but you can come up with your own way of doing it......I do have a coil spring in my route, to help keep my hay string tight and in place.
7. This is really not a complex machine by no means.....just keep in mind the concept, and what you want your finished product to be like, and you will get it. Although I do bale some by myself, it helps a lot if 2 people are doing it. One feeding the baler, and one doing the compacting. Be sure your hay is dried properly before baling it or it will mold on you, and be worthless for feed.
I'll be most happy and try to answer your questions about this thing.....just drop me a PM, or a-mail me at [email protected] 
Best wishes.....Whim


----------

